# Intel GMA4500HD Support



## Antarex (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi to All!

What can you say about Intel GMA4500HD support in FreeBSD 7.2 / 8.0?

I am plan to buy notebook with this graphic chip...

Thank you!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

On 8, NOTES has this:


```
device		i915drm		# Intel i830 through i915
```

and drm_pciids.h has these:


```
#define i915_PCI_IDS
[snip]
        {0x8086, 0x2A42, CHIP_I9XX|CHIP_I965, "Mobile Intel<C2><AE> GM45 Express Chipset"}
        {0x8086, 0x2E22, CHIP_I9XX|CHIP_I965, "Intel G45/G43"}
```

Not sure if that's a match ..


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 1, 2009)

It also works fine on FreeBSD 7 (You don't need FreeBSD 8).


----------

